

The Browser as a Platform - csbartus
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Browser-as-Platform-Galbraith-and-Almaer

======
wkdown
Related: 'Dilbert' and the anti-meeting spell

[http://sperkins.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/dilbert200709011...](http://sperkins.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/dilbert20070901163991.jpg)

